# Recommend ear cleaning solution?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Preferably one that can be ordered on Amazon (I have 2 day shipping etc).

I am looking for the following:
1. a drying agent, probably alcohol based
2. a soothing / anti irritation agent
3. maybe a antihistamine if possible? 

Why?
Because I noticed my dog's ears were red and he was itchy. He had a yeast infection in his ears before due to allergies and was given animax (if i remember) because it got bad.

This time, it's not too bad, just a little brown right inside the ear canal. I was hoping to try a cleaning solution daily and keep the ears dry in hopes that i can save the vet trip. 

So, any recommendations?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Try VETERYCIN.

Vetericyn - Wound and Infection Treatment - Broad Spectrum Antimicrobial 
It does work on ear infections.

Or Vet Solutions - this one has antifungal properties Amazon.com: Vet Solutions Ear Cleanser, 16 oz: Pet Supplies

BUT I'd use a plain ear cleaner, instead of tossing different things in there. 
This is what we use for non-infection cleaning.
Amazon.com: Vet Solutions Ear Cleansing Solution (16 oz): Pet Supplies

Because you want to know if it's yeast - if it's yeast you need to make some changes to his diet or something, in order to bring the yeast under control, not mask the symptoms with a cleaner.



> This time, it's not too bad, just a little brown right inside the ear canal.


This is normal ear wax, and while it's okay to clean them, don't do it more than 1x a week or you'll throw things out of balance anyway


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Try VETERYCIN.
> 
> Vetericyn - Wound and Infection Treatment - Broad Spectrum Antimicrobial
> It does work on ear infections.
> ...


Thanks so much, yea he's back on hydroxyzine to control the itchiness and back on elimination diet to find the offending new item. Of course, I'll have to take him off the hydroxyzine to really find the item that's causing the allergies but I want to care for the immediate issue first, and then we are right onto finding the offending food.

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Zymox with or without hydrocortisone. Relieved the symptoms in my rescue within 48 hours. Got mine at amazon. Zymox makes a great line of products.
*
*


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also use Zymox.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pet-King-Enzymatic-Solution-Ounces/dp/B0025YOJXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359651310&sr=8-1&keywords=zymox"]







[/ame] To treat.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Zymox-Cleanser-With-Bio-Active-Enzymes/dp/B0014HYCM0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359651310&sr=8-2&keywords=zymox"]







[/ame] Maintenance cleanser.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

We use Zymox as well for irritation. We have a solution we squirt in the ear as well (forget the name right now) when she's getting a bath. It cleans out dirt, wax and drys up any water/moisture in the ear canal from swimming, etc.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Vet Solutions is a great ear cleaner. It's drying, antibacterial/antifungal, and it doesn't sting irritated tissue. It does not contain any cortisone products. I use it in my grooming shop; with regular use it will prevent infections. 

Don't know how much this matters, but it smells really good too... fresh, like sandalwood. Some ear cleaners have a really mediciney smell and leave an oily residue. For my grooming shop, I needed something that smells nice and leaves no residue, and Vet Solutions fills the bill.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

When all else failed (including expensive prescriptions),I went with our human fail-safe: Wally's Ear Oil. Vet willingly looked over ingredients and had no issues with any of the ingredients. Took out serious yeast problem in no time flat. Never had mites after that, either. Then again, since I planted that special rock in my front garden, we haven't had any giraffe problems.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Thanks so much, yea he's back on hydroxyzine to control the itchiness and back on elimination diet to find the offending new item. Of course, I'll have to take him off the hydroxyzine to really find the item that's causing the allergies but I want to care for the immediate issue first, and then we are right onto finding the offending food.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations!


The best "elimination" diet is Natural Balance, try the Fish or Venison or Bison.
The key is using a "unique" protein source, one they've not had before - chicken is a common allergen because it's used so much, as is beef.



> Vet Solutions is a great ear cleaner. It's drying, antibacterial/antifungal, and it doesn't sting irritated tissue. It does not contain any cortisone products. I use it in my grooming shop; with regular use it will prevent infections.


I agree - and ordering it online is much cheaper than from the vet.
I'd really wait to go for "big guns" like anything with cortisone in it.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr. GoldsEar Therapy. Wouldn't use anything else


----------

